# Duplicate ads have been combined



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

The guidelines for posting in this Classified forum state that there is to be only one ad for each stud dog. Your classified ad for your stud dog stays in chronological order from the time you first posted it.

There were so many duplicate ads that I do not have the time to send each poster a private message explaining the guidelines. So, if you have posted a duplicate ad, please be aware that your duplicate ad has now been combined with your original ad.

You can update your ad content as much as you want or need to do so, but please do not post a new ad.

Thanks.


----------

